# A great big thank you....... DOOKA!!



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

sorry I've posted here but the DOOKA section seems to be locked for new topics 

anyways on to the point......

I gave the cars their usual Christmas eve wash and noticed clumps started falling out of the pad and by the time I was done I was left with the below  I knew this was unusual and I have another pad that is coming up to 3 years old and never had a problem!



a quick message and pictures sent to Rob Wednesday afternoon and I had a new pad on my doorstop! in what I'd have expected to be holidays and not attending to business this is brilliant service to even respond let alone having a new pad on my doorstep within 18 hours!

I cant thank Rob enough and it's the little things like this that keep you gong back!

p.s thanks for the extra wheel pad too bud! :thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If ever anyone wants to know what the phrase Customer Service should mean, here endeth the lesson.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely incredible service!!!

Great to hear. 

Cooks 

Sent from my Wenger 16999


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now that's the way to do business and provide great customer service.:detailer:


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I experienced the same thing with my Dooka Osha Wheel Mitt it fell to pieces it's lying in my wheel bucket


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Absolutely incredible service!!!
> 
> Great to hear.
> 
> ...





Soul boy 68 said:


> Now that's the way to do business and provide great customer service.:detailer:


exactly the reason I created this post 

sometimes people take this for granted and don't the appreciate extra effort made by traders, although we do expect the good service and corrections when things go wrong it is also nice to let them know we appreciate them going above and beyond especially at this time of the year :driver:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Well that is great customer service and excellent to have a replacement with you so quickly


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

Great customer service. We always hear of the bad experiences so it's important and refreshing to hear of the good experiences.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

sean ryan said:


> I experienced the same thing with my Dooka Osha Wheel Mitt it fell to pieces it's lying in my wheel bucket


Had it been used many times??


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

TonyHill said:


> Had it been used many times??


Not really it's only a few month's old


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

I should of done the same as my Dooka pad fell apart after 4 uses to wash my personal car,looked exactly the same as the one you have pictured....Glad they resolved the issue for you though:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

stonejedi said:


> I should of done the same as my Dooka pad fell apart after 4 uses to wash my personal car,looked exactly the same as the one you have pictured....Glad they resolved the issue for you though:thumb:.SJ.


very good service from them! if its within 12 months it'll still be warrantied I believe


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

This is great customer service, but it's also the reason I use synthetic wash media


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

steelghost said:


> This is great customer service, but it's also the reason I use synthetic wash media


absolutely!

I have an adams wash pad too but I like to keep that for the daily and the dooka pad only goes on my ST  my first one is still in one piece so I do have confidence in the kit


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

I received someone else’s order and Rob told me to keep it despite it being 3x mine in value and delivered my correct order the next day, couldn’t of been more apologetic, I was very happy indeed! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> absolutely!
> 
> I have an adams wash pad too but I like to keep that for the daily and the dooka pad only goes on my ST  my first one is still in one piece so I do have confidence in the kit


I use my Dooka pad every time, then i wash it using CG microfibre wash and rinse it thoroughly before letting it dry naturally. Lasted me just fine doing that but maybe i'm just lucky


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

muzzer said:


> I use my Dooka pad every time, then i wash it using CG microfibre wash and rinse it thoroughly before letting it dry naturally. Lasted me just fine doing that but maybe i'm just lucky


I don't think my use/storage is to blame tbf muz my other dooka pad used and stored exactly the same has been going 3 years and still not lost any of it, Rob did mention maybe a certain shampoo could've affected it and maybe other factors too


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Why are they falling apart?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Eddmeister said:


> Why are they falling apart?


From all the ones that have been sent back and we have tested, due to not following instructions.

Enzymes in shampoos that contain them will destroy any natural hide over time, the enzymes attack the bond between the fibres and the hide.

Being left wet for too long or being left in a bag damp, bacteria forms and attacks the hide, it will start to feel slimy as the tanning process starts to break down.

Being allowed to totally dry out, then get wet and totally dry out and so on, again, will destroy any hide and not just ours. The glued artificial fibered pads may last longer although the glue will fail eventually.

On average, it seems most people get 2-4 years life from their dooka pad. We believe in the product so give a pretty much 99% quibble free swap out in the first year and 10% discount if over a year.

If anyone on here has had issues, whether over a year or not now, please do not hesitate to contact us, we pride ourselves on the level of customer service we strive to achieve and would hate to think someone has felt that they can not approach or contact us, yes I am a grumpy sod but not all the time ..


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

dooka said:


> If anyone on here has had issues, whether over a year or not now, please do not hesitate to contact us, we pride ourselves on the level of customer service we strive to achieve and would hate to think someone has felt that they can not approach or contact us, yes I am a grumpy sod but not all the time ..


Tried to private pm you but you will need to delete some of your emails as it cannot go through.SJ.


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Well done rob and nice post mate :thumb:


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

Great to see excellent customer service!

I got an OSHA pad for Christmas and used it for the first time the other day. Gave it a really good rinse afterwards and left to dry... it took about 3 days to dry completely. Do I need to somehow make this faster to avoid any issues? Any recommendations?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

I also had a similar issue with my osha earlier in the year, and Rob replaced it immediately and without any fuss

Out of interest Rob, could you do a guide on the best method to take car of a pad?

I think that might be beneficial for everyone so we can get the longest life out of our pads as possible

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

I have had a Dooka pad set since 2015 and they are still in great condition, all I do is rinse them well in cold water, wring out and then shake dry, they then get stored in my buckets on top of grit guards in the shed ready for the next use.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

WayneST250 said:


> I have had a Dooka pad set since 2015 and they are still in great condition, all I do is rinse them well in cold water, wring out and then shake dry, they then get stored in my buckets on top of grit guards in the shed ready for the next use.


exactly how I do it Wayne, as I put earlier on my first one is almost 3 years old and still in good condition both used and stored the same so could just be one of those unfortunate things


----------



## Barbel330 (May 3, 2016)

My Dooka pad gets rinsed out under a tap, quick shake and hung on the washing line with my drying towels until dry, then back in its draw. Still like new 2 years on


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

dooka said:


> From all the ones that have been sent back and we have tested, due to not following instructions.
> 
> Enzymes in shampoos that contain them will destroy any natural hide over time, the enzymes attack the bond between the fibres and the hide.
> 
> ...


Makes perfect sense and helps people understand why they go wrong because I'll be honest before your post I'd have been put off getting one.


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

In my option they are so good I bought the Christmas special edition (Red), along with the Osha wheel mitt and a nice freebie from Rob of the wheel pad (Red).


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Just to add another one for great service from Rob, he sorted a problem I had and tbf he didn’t have to but sorted it anyway.
Another more than happy customer :thumb:


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

Same here, had an issue with an order that was my fault and Rob could not do enough to fix it. Great service!


----------

